# Another Newbie from South Louisiana



## chiligumbo (Mar 25, 2010)

I just purchased the new 2010 Upgraded electric smoker from Cajun Injector, I plan on my first smoke this weekend.  I look forward to getting some really good info from this site.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 25, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourse [/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
*http://tinyurl.com/ygg8gfb*

*http://tinyurl.com/yjavfkj*

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
*http://tinyurl.com/ykq5p9t*

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

*http://tinyurl.com/yjm4xkh*


----------



## deltadude (Mar 25, 2010)

You have gone and done it now! Stumbled into a whole nest of grazed  smokers. Next thing you know you will be getting funny looks from your  family while you snap pics of the excellent Q you just smoked. 

_*





*_USDA Kitchen Companion


----------



## bayouchilehead (Mar 25, 2010)

Welcome to SMF chiligumbo! Hope you enjoy your time here. What part of south La. are you from?


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 25, 2010)

Welcome to smf, this is a great site full of great folks, with a lot of great info and ideas


----------



## chiligumbo (Mar 25, 2010)

BayouChilihead, I am originally from Church Point but I live in Prairieville now.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 25, 2010)

Welcome to SMF


----------



## chef jeff tx (Mar 25, 2010)

Howdy, welcome  to   the *SMF*!!


----------



## chiligumbo (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok here is my plan, comments welcome.

I am going to start off with a couple of racks of ribs, 1 Baby Back and 1 St Louis.

After looking into alot of rubs, I decided to try to make my own.   So, I spent about 5 hours last weekend mixing up 20 batchs of different rubs from various websites/books and my own mixes, some with a lot of sugar and some with no sugar. I also had a little help from my 8 year daughter who made her own special batch., which wasn't half bad.

I smoked some pork ribs since there were .99 a pound and if they came out un-editable my lab was going to get them.  Anyway, for the most part they were all pretty good but as I figured, we preferred the ones with little or no sugar, cumin and chili powder and leaned to the ones with the garlic, onion, white pepper, black pepper etc.

So, my next step is to take the 2 we preferred the best and put half on each rack and give them a try.

Any thoughts?


----------



## treegje (Mar 25, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 25, 2010)

First off welcome Chiligumbo to *SMF*. Now it seems as we are getting over run with folks from Louisiana here. Just kidding we are glad to have you folks here. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## etcher1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## nola saints smoker (Mar 25, 2010)

Welcome to the site. There are a few new members from Louisiana.  I have tried many rubs, most recently Bad Byrons Butt Rub. BBBR is the best so for.  Only thing I wish there were sugar in the rub. I plan on doing a cook this weekend with a boston butt, ribs and chicken and I think I will add some brown sugar (sugar in the raw) to BBBR. I have tried making my own for pork and chicken, but I can't seem to get the perfect marriage. I will keep trying and eventually I will come up with one that I like.  Personally, I like a rub with sugar and a little heat for the pork, especially ribs.

The one ingredient I am missing is chipotle powder. Can't seem to find it anywhere around my neck of the woods. Think I will just order some over the web and give the rub another try.


----------



## eman (Mar 26, 2010)

Welcome Chilli Gumbo.
I been telling these folks that Louisiana smokers were going to take over and i think they are finally starting to wonder?
Glad to have you aboard .
Any of you local guys want to really see what comp smoking is all about ? This Fri. and sat in hammond la. there is the Blues and bbq comp. Kcbs sanctioned compitition. Wife and i will be there sat .


----------



## bayouchilehead (Mar 26, 2010)

I second this statement!!


----------



## nola saints smoker (Mar 26, 2010)

I sure do wish I could be in Hammond Saturday. Unfortunately, I have plans. Take some pictures so I can see what it's all about.


----------



## eman (Mar 26, 2010)

NOSS,
 Make your own ,Smoke up some  Japs and dehydrate . Grind em up 
and you got chipotle powder


----------



## smokednarwhal (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello from Indiana, welcome to SMF!


----------



## mike in denver (Mar 26, 2010)

Welcome from Denver.  Lot of great folks here.  We are trying to mix our own rubs .  This stuff is addicting.
Mike


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Mar 26, 2010)

Welcome from Denham Springs bro.


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 26, 2010)

Weel with all that WELCOME from Arizona


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 27, 2010)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------

